# 2 first in one night



## ihuntcatahoula (May 21, 2012)

Ok so I have just started bowfishing with my brother, I have been bow hunting for a very long time and have bowfished a hand full of times from river banks. My brother has a boat rigged for bow fishing and I have started fishing with him lately. 

Well my brother and I went Friday night and did fairly well we shot several carp, a few shad, several suckers, and saw 1 gar we couldn't get a shot on.  I had to work Saturday and my brother took the ski boat out all day. When I got home I called and asked if he would like to go again that night, he said he was wore out and didn't feel like going. So I started calling some of my buddies to get someone to go with me. After a few phone calls I finally got a taker. I told him to meet me at the ramp and I headed out. Once we got there and started to fish I noticed that the water was pretty stained, even more than the night before.. I thought to myself this is not gonna be a good night. Well we saw fish and shot fish nothing major and as we headed back to the ramp I decided to go back to the creek that we had started on that night for one last pass. 

The first fish we saw we both got a shot at, I hit low and my friend hit high both missing the fish barely. I was able to get my arrow back and ready for a second shot (the fish never moved). As I launched the second shot my friend pulled his arrow back and it hit the fish making it jump...........right into the boat (First, First)..not a mark on it so I threw it back in the water to shoot another day. As we went a little farther up the channel there were two carp laying side by side and I picked the bigger fish and let it eat BAM head shot fish dead on contact (Second, First) no flopping, running, or any thing just dead.. man I was wrong it turned out to be an amazing night.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Got to love it when they jump in the boat.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 21, 2012)

Yeah thought I was up north shooting Asian Carp for a minute... I laughed for 10 minutes after that happened.


----------



## BigSwole (May 21, 2012)

Thats kind of crazy, lol all i get jumping is shad. Had one last week hit the boat so hard it was swimming in circles stunned. Then had another jump and hit the trolling motor shaft


----------

